# cannabisseeds.com



## choking_victim (Dec 12, 2008)

cannabisseeds.com is selling a mix of 96 feminized seeds for $69 USD.
48 WW, 24 himalayan gold, and 24 super silver haze.

 and their normal packs of 12 are only $20/ pack.

 sounded too good.

 has anyone bought seeds from here?


----------



## choking_victim (Dec 12, 2008)

sounds too funky, and I did some research that also turned out pretty bunk, so I'm not going to waste my time.
 Just spend more, to get better genetics.

 stick with highgrade-seeds.com.


----------



## 84VW (Dec 12, 2008)

there are 1 or 2 big threads on here about that site

people seem to be getting seeds but no one is sure if they are what they say they are, or they are older stock and some don't pop or a high male ratio  lots of different things from searching

overall doesn't seem worth the low price


----------



## JBonez (Dec 12, 2008)

High grade is good, im growing some of their white widow right now, i must caution you tho, its stabilized, so dont expect hybrid growth. pretty slow even under a 1000w mh, but very bushy and green and doesn't seem like its possible to nute burn, these babies handle anything i throw at them!


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 12, 2008)

if i remebr the post from before i belive they said they used b stock seeds and that somone took over that sites name and is using it to sell seeds.So basically u get what u pay for wiht these guys IMO


----------



## swiftgt (Feb 20, 2009)

i ordered seeds off cannabisseeds.com a few months ago
i got the seeds after a week or so,
i tryed to grem about 25 or so, of the 100 i got,
they seem to be very slow to germ compared to others ive tryed
it took up to 10 days or so to see any results
most of them didnt germ i got about 50% success rate,
the white widow that did germ seemed quite good, fast enough growth
and the super silver haze where slow and small but still growing
and my Himalayan Gold where also slow to grow and smaller then the W.W
i veged them for about 2 and a half months and i started to flower them about two weeks ago, 
a few days ago i noticed two of my white widows have turned herm,
and the others are not far enough along to tell,
i emailed the seller a few times with no response,
the prices are very good....too good,
i would not buy of this site again and i wouldnt avise any one else to,
you prob will get the seeds but they are prob low quality old stock
i would recommend nirvana instead,
dont get burned with low quality seeds
on the other hand i got what i paid for cheap seeds!
take a look at my grow in the link below the small plants are all from cannabisseeds.com the bigger plant is a bigbud from nirvanna.

>note i posted this on other threads to make sure every one knows the story with this site as ive had enough with bad sites selling duff seeds<


----------

